# got my blood results.



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 10, 2015)

So my results came in already.

I will post up what I think is important, let me know if I miss anything. 

This is on pharmacy grade test cyp, at 100mg a week. 

I took my blood test 5 days after my pin, and I used .25 mg of peptide pros anastrozole two days before.

My total test was 1051

Fsh 0.7

Lh 0.2

Estradiol 21


Everything else was in range but I can post up if needed. What does everyone think? Is my estradiol too low? 

I know people recommend it around 40 or so right?


----------



## Rumpy (Jul 10, 2015)

I'd say everything looks pretty good.  Your E2 is a little low, but not crashed.  How often so you take adex?  100mg/week of cyp is not much, I would cut the adex in half and run more labs.

Personally I prefer aromasin over adex as aromasin is a suicidal inhibitor that permanently binds to aromatase enzyme, adex is a competitive blocker so you can get estrogen rebound once it clears your system.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 10, 2015)

Well originally my doc wanted me to run 200 a month.

I guess I should have specified that this was my trt results


----------



## snake (Jul 11, 2015)

That's a heck of a good TT on 100 mgs/ wk. You can probably ditch the AI. My sweet spot is 35 give or take a little.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 11, 2015)

Well I just switched from pharm to a source so I'm gonna see what my bloods say in a few weeks. 

I doubt they will be as good, hopefully they will be but you never know. 

My acne goes through the roof if I don't take any adex for a bit. I've always been sensitive to bad acne though, even from being a teen. So it might just be me


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 11, 2015)

That last pin I took last Thursday was the last hoorah for the pharm grade


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 11, 2015)

How is your hematocrit looking?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hemocrit is at 49.1


----------



## Beedeezy (Jul 11, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> That last pin I took last Thursday was the last hoorah for the pharm grade



Did your doctor stop helping you or is it a money thing?

Btw, that's a awesome TT on 100mg/wk. I think my last trt bloods had me at the mid 600's.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 11, 2015)

Pretty much both, he wanted nothing to do with helping me fight the insurance company about coverage. 

Plus it went from a 10ml vial to a 1ml


----------



## Beedeezy (Jul 11, 2015)

That blows. Well if you decide you want to be on pharm grade there was just a post where a coupon link was thrown up. You can get 10ml vials for about $45. That's a great deal for piece of mind, than you can just blast with UGL if you want to go that route.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jul 11, 2015)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/showpost.php?p=0


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 11, 2015)

Use Www.goodrx.com.  Print a coupon for Test Cyp.  Usually about $45 for a 10ml vial.  I use it all the time for my refills.  Then you don't have to deal with the insurance clowns and this even gets me a better price than the discounted rate my insurance company negotiated.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 11, 2015)

Depo said:


> I'd say everything looks pretty good.  Your E2 is a little low, but not crashed.  How often so you take adex?  100mg/week of cyp is not much, I would cut the adex in half and run more labs.
> 
> Personally I prefer aromasin over adex as aromasin is a suicidal inhibitor that permanently binds to aromatase enzyme, adex is a competitive blocker so you can get estrogen rebound once it clears your system.



Estrogen rebound is like a unicorn. Everyone talks about them but no one every really sees them or rides them into the sunset.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 11, 2015)

Yeah you got a great TT on only 100mgs a week.


----------



## whitelml (Jul 11, 2015)

Looks good !   Like i said Im at 951 on 100mg a week.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 11, 2015)

My Hemocrit is within the parameters of the test. What's too high of crit?


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 11, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> My Hemocrit is within the parameters of the test. What's too high of crit?



Being on exogenous test will continue to increase your hematocrit.  You need to donate regularly to knock it back down.  You want to try and keep it in the normal range.  If it gets too high you will be ineligible to donate blood.    I recommend donating now and continuing to do so every time you become eligible to donate again (when enough time has passed).


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 11, 2015)

Awesome, will do. Every once in awhile they have a blood drive at work. I just missed it this last time, I will have to go down to the main office


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 12, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Awesome, will do. Every once in awhile they have a blood drive at work. I just missed it this last time, I will have to go down to the main office



The offices have better treats.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 12, 2015)

Lmao even better, I love free food


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2015)

Wtf you guys... 100 mg per week gets you results like that? I am scripted for 100mg e5d. I come back at 236.  How many days after your shot are you getting blood drawn? I go day before I am due for my next.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 12, 2015)

100mg every 3.5 days puts me around 1,000ng/dl at trough.


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 12, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wtf you guys... 100 mg per week gets you results like that? I am scripted for 100mg e5d. I come back at 236.  How many days after your shot are you getting blood drawn? I go day before I am due for my next.



Think maybe he's cheating a little?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 12, 2015)

Nope no cheating. I was kinda shocked myself for be honest lol


----------



## whitelml (Jul 12, 2015)

Just looked at my bloods and these were taken in September of 2013.  Havnt checked test level since.  100mgs and it was 891 three days after injection.  I thought it was 951 so my bad.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 12, 2015)

You haven't checked your bloods since then? Seems like a long wait


----------



## whitelml (Jul 12, 2015)

I have everything else checked once a year including PSA.  Not my test level tho.  Going back in december so ill have it tested then.  Is it possible that our bodies could still be producing SOME testosterone naturally ?  Maybe we have not been completely shut down YET with this small of a dose.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 12, 2015)

whitelml said:


> I have everything else checked once a year including PSA.  Not my test level tho.  Going back in december so ill have it tested then.  Is it possible that our bodies could still be producing SOME testosterone naturally ?  Maybe we have not been completely shut down YET with this small of a dose.



TRT shuts you down


----------

